# Stone Mountain Park Georgia



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

Has anyone camped at Stone Mountain Park in the spring months? We are considering this for Spring break and was womndering if there will be enough activities for the kids to do. Looking at the website I'm sure there will be enough. Just thought I would get a few comments on it anyway.


----------



## kampy (Feb 14, 2006)

There will be more things to do than you have time for. If you get the chance, go into Atlanta as well. Depending on the age of your kids, you will probably find enough things to do around the Mountain and not feel the need to leave the campgound or park. You have to see the laser show. Go early for this, set out a blanket and pack a picnic. You can leave the blanket and look around. No one will take your territory from you just stake your claim early. Just don't leave valuables on the blanket, duh. The campground is awesome. Very woodsey and you can see the Mountain from the campground. You will love it. If you have any specific questions on this spot let me know. We have been there a lot. I have a son that lives in Atlanta so we stay there when we go visit.
Have fun,
Kampy


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

kampy said:


> There will be more things to do than you have time for. If you get the chance, go into Atlanta as well. Depending on the age of your kids, you will probably find enough things to do around the Mountain and not feel the need to leave the campgound or park. You have to see the laser show. Go early for this, set out a blanket and pack a picnic. You can leave the blanket and look around. No one will take your territory from you just stake your claim early. Just don't leave valuables on the blanket, duh. The campground is awesome. Very woodsey and you can see the Mountain from the campground. You will love it. If you have any specific questions on this spot let me know. We have been there a lot. I have a son that lives in Atlanta so we stay there when we go visit.
> Have fun,
> Kampy
> [snapback]86168[/snapback]​


Thanks for the personal take on it. I emailed the park earlier today to see what was avaiable with side by side lots for 2-3 of us. Looks like Trails L,M,N are avaiable. Any one better or is it all about the same?


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

hi wilkins, 
i agree with all that kampy said.
just take a few extra leveling blocks. some of the sites drop off in the back
and its hard to level up.
you and the family will have a great time here..

lamar


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Why drive all the way to Geogia when you're not even 2 hours from the lovely city of Tuscaloosa? It's great in the summer
















On a serious note... I'll bet your kids will have a blast at Stone Mountain. (the laser light show is really cool)


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I've never camped there but still remember the laser show 20 years later. The horses riding off the mountain. Has it changed over the years?

Bill.


----------



## kampy (Feb 14, 2006)

I saw the laser show 20 years or so ago and again this summer. It has changed, but only for the better. I lot more detailed. 
Kampy


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

Thanks everybody for the Info. The wind changed direction at the house last night, so this may not be our final destination for spring, but will plan on making this one at some point It does look like alot of fun. Tidefan, we may see you this year at the Ironbowl if you guys tailgate alot.

I pulled the TT out yesterday and give it a bath. I'm ready to go somewhere for sure.


----------



## Pastor John (Oct 13, 2005)

I guess I'm one of the few people that just hasn't been impressed with the campground at Stone Mountain. Although the park is fantastic, with lots to do, somebody skimped when it came time to allocate funds to build the campground! We found most of the sites too small for our taste and very unlevel. The whole campground is in dire need of some restoration. Sites are too close together, and the atmosphere seems a little too "trailer park-ish" for us. If I was coming to Atlanta to go to Stone Mountain (or other attractions as well), I would be tempted to stay at Fort Yargo State Park in Winder, about 10 miles from Stone Mountain; this lovely state park has a brand new campground, with level sites and new utilities. It's an easy drive from there to Stone Mountain.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

WILKINS3 said:


> Thanks everybody for the Info. The wind changed direction at the house last night, so this may not be our final destination for spring, but will plan on making this one at some point It does look like alot of fun. Tidefan, we may see you this year at the Ironbowl if you guys tailgate alot.
> 
> I pulled the TT out yesterday and give it a bath. I'm ready to go somewhere for sure.
> [snapback]86466[/snapback]​


We plan on being there...I think Crawfish was thinking about it too. May turn into a mini rally.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI!
I camped there, years ago, when my oldest was around 6. He LOVED it. There was plenty to do, it was great to just be able to spend all the time you wanted doing this or that, go back to the camper for lunch, supper, REST (hehehe), etc.
The laser light show is NOT to be missed - we went every night we were there, or there was no peace from the son!! LOL. Be sure to take a blanket or lawn chairs for the show. 
I have to agree with Pastor John that the spaces (unless they've REALLY redone them) were skimpy and rough, and the bathhouses (if you needed them) were filthy. However, it's been years since I've camped there (around 15). 
For reviews, by users, try this link: http://rvparkreviews.com/Georgia.html. I've found it to be very helpful.
Darlene action


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

Well, We are leaving Thursday Morning for Stone Mountain. Leveling blocks and firewood will be packed. Looks like it going to be cool and sunny for the weekend.
Going to try to lose a few golf balls while we're there so I'll post my $.02 worth on the campground when we return.
Hope everyone has a great rest of the week.

Later.


----------



## kampy (Feb 14, 2006)

WILKINS3 said:


> Well, We are leaving Thursday Morning for Stone Mountain. Leveling blocks and firewood will be packed. Looks like it going to be cool and sunny for the weekend.
> Going to try to lose a few golf balls while we're there so I'll post my $.02 worth on the campground when we return.
> Hope everyone has a great rest of the week.
> 
> ...


Have fun. Although, I do agree that Fort Yargo in Winder is a great campground. I would also think if you have kids, it would be to far away for a back and forth situation. You would have to go to Stone Mt. hang out all day and then head back to Ft. Yargo. That would be very hard to do with kids. You would not be able to just go back to the camper have lunch, take a rest and go back to the Mountian. Traffic is getting really bad in that area also. I can say with complete confidence, there certainly isn't much to do in Winder. Nice small town, but that is about it. Granted some of the sites at Stone Mountian are small, but some are large with a woodsey setting. Do bring everything you have for leveling.
Have fun,
Kampy


----------



## WILKINS3 (Feb 1, 2006)

Well here's my $.02 worth. Stone Mountain Park is a great place to go. It would be even more colorful in a few weeks. The Laser show was great. It makes you proud to be an American and appreciate the freedom that we have. All other activities and areas at the park were just as nice and interesting. The personnel seemed more than helpful that I dealt with. The golf course consumed only four of my golf balls. Pretty good day for me. Very playable and scenic as well (we played Stonemont ). I would go back when more attractions are open. pretty cool this weekend 30's -mid 50's. So there's all the great things I have to say about Stone Mountain.

Now the bad. I'm not sure what they do with the money that the Rv's generate but it obviously not put back into the campground. For the most, the sites are too small and .... the word level is not at all to be found in vocabulary for my site.I used every piece of wood I had to make it work. Side to side it took 3" Ok not bad. Fairly common. Tongue jack was almost fully extended ( 1-2' of play left) with 13 1/2' of blocking. The right front stabilizer jack was fully extended with 4 1/2" of blocking installed. The roads in the campground itself was rough due to tree roots and time. The sites are tight and narrow. We had less than 6' of "out the door space" to walk around the trailer.

I'm not a seasoned camper but I have seen better. If they would dress up the the campground like they do every where else in the park, you couldn't ask for any place better.


----------

